# Fatal System Error



## KieranS (Jun 2, 2011)

I am receiving this blue screen message not matter what i do before i can get to the login screen:

*STOP: c000021a {Fatal System Error}
The session Manager failed to create protected prefixes system process terminated unexpectedly with a status of 0xc000003a (0x00000000 0x00000000).
The system has been shutdown
*

I have a Dell 1545 laptop which runs windows vista bit-32. I get this blue screen if i attempt to boot the computer in normal mode, safe mode and if i try a start-up repair.

I have managed to boot from the installation disk, however, none of the options for system recovery work. I left the startup repair for 36 hours and it only said attempting repairs the whole time, i restarted as it clearly wasn't working. According to the startup disk, i have no last good configurations and no system restore points.

If it is of any help, before the crash i used a tool downloaded from the windows website which scanned my computer, deleted some trojans said it repaired a winlog file which was affected by a virus.

I hope someone know what's wrong, i am at a complete loss as of what to do next. 

Thanks,


Kieran


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Visit this site and download the BitDefender Rescue Disk from here: Free Online AntiMalware Resources
Boot to it on your PC and let it clean things up (won't necessarily fix everything).
See if it'll boot to Windows then.

If not, try Startup Repair at least 3 times, then try the bootrec commands from the Command Prompt:
bootrec /fixmbr
bootrec /fixboot
bootrec /rebuildBcd

If it boots into Windows, then follow this link to post over in the Security forums: NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

If it doesn't boot into Windows, post back and we'll see what else we can do.


----------



## KieranS (Jun 2, 2011)

ok am currently downloading. if it's helpful, i used the Microsoft safety scanner power tool which is a link on the link you posted.(Microsoft Safety Scanner - Remove Spyware, Malware, Viruses Free), maybe i did hose my system accidentally. anyways, next post will be the results of your advice


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I prefer using the Rescue CD in this case because of BitDefender's reputation for repairing damage done by viruses (Kaspersky also scores high in this regard).

The Power Tools should be used with great care simply because they can screw up your system even worse.

Good luck!


----------



## KieranS (Jun 2, 2011)

am having trouble moving the file onto a CD so i can put it into my laptop and boot it from there.

I have downloaded:
bitdefender-rescue-cd.iso	31-Jan-2011 16:07	362M
bitdefender-rescue-cd.iso.md5sum 31-Jan-2011 16:07 41

when i attempt to move them to a CD it says windows cannot move file?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

You need an ISO burner to burn the .iso file to a CD.
Try this free one (it's for Vista): ISO Recorder v3

Once it's burned to the CD, the CD will be bootable.
Then put it in the CD drive and start the computer.
Press F12 when the Dell logo shows up, and select the CD drive to boot from once that menu appears.


----------



## KieranS (Jun 2, 2011)

ok, i ran the Bit defender rescue disk and it came up saying there was no malware. I tried to boot windows and still got the same BSOD error.

I ran bootrec /fixmbr and bootrec /fixboot which were both successfully completed.

however, bootrec /rebuildBcd came up with an error message saying:

*Bootrec.exe - Corrupt File
The file or directory D:\System Volume Information is corrupt amd unreadable. Please run the chkdsk utility*

On the command prompt screen it says:

Total Identified windows installations: 0
The request could not be performed because of an I/O device error


Still won't boot windows. :/


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Did you run "chkdsk d: /r" (without the quotes) from the Command Prompt?

Try this to test the hard drive(s): HD Diagnostic (read the details at the link)


----------



## KieranS (Jun 2, 2011)

ok messages on the command prompt screen from running chkdsk (in summary):

CHKDSK is verifying files <stage 1 of 5>
File verification completed
Deleting orphan file record segment 28 - 35
Deleting orphan file record segment 11344 - 11346
12 large file records processed
Deleting orphan file record segment 11347
0 bad file records processed
0 EA records processed
0 reparse records processed

CHKDSK is verifying indexes <stage 2 of 5>
Deleting index entry MediaID.bin in index $I30 of file 5.sed>
Deleting index entry System Volume Information in index $I30 of file 5.
Deleting index entry SYSTEM~1 in index $I30 of file 5.
Deleting index entry $UsnJrn1 in index $I30 of file 11.
deleting an index entry from index $0 of file 25.
Deleting duplicate object id from file record 1543 - 1653
An unspecified error occured.




that was it, the CHKDSK finished at only stage 2/5 I am downloading the HD diagnostic now.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

If the HDD passes the diagnostics, you'll have to format the D: drive in order to fix it.
if the HDD fails the diagnostics, then you'll have to get a new hard drive in order to fix it.


----------



## KieranS (Jun 2, 2011)

....is there a 3rd option?  i'm currently running the the seagate version as it said there were problems with wester digital which is the HD type of the problem laptop. will post results once scans are complete and hopefully we can get to the bottom of this.

EDIT - It says there is a pretest SMART failure as SMART has been tripped. I clicked begin test and the long test is running atm.


----------



## KieranS (Jun 2, 2011)

Short test and long test failed. replace hard drive? If so, do you know how i can back up my files being unable to boot onto windows (i had attempted to back up before my BSOD's, however, for some reason it couldn't as there was an error)


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

You'll have to slave your old hard drive to another system to see if it's possible to backup your data. At work I use this tool (about $32 US): USB to SATA or IDE HARD DRIVE ADAPTER from CoolDrives.com You may find even cheaper tools at your local electronics retailer.
If unable to access the drive that way, you may have to use a Data Recovery service (very costly).

And yes, a new hard drive is called for (the long test is the definitive diagnostic test).

Good luck!


----------

